# Deciphering device messages



## gpw928 (Nov 29, 2022)

I have two SSDs, mirror'd boot disks.  They are both connected to the motherboard internal SATA headers (of which there are eight).  This is how they identify at boot:
	
	



```
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: ahci0: <AMD KERNCZ AHCI SATA controller> mem 0xfc600000-0xfc6007ff irq 29 at device 0.0 on pci7
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: ahci0: AHCI v1.31 with 4 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported with FBS
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: ahcich0: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci0
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: ahcich1: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci0
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: ahcich2: <AHCI channel> at channel 2 on ahci0
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: ahcich3: <AHCI channel> at channel 3 on ahci0
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: pcib8: <PCI-PCI bridge> irq 30 at device 10.0 on pci2
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: pci8: <PCI bus> on pcib8
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: ahci1: <AMD KERNCZ AHCI SATA controller> mem 0xfc500000-0xfc5007ff irq 30 at device 0.0 on pci8
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: ahci1: AHCI v1.31 with 4 6Gbps ports, Port Multiplier supported with FBS
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: ahcich4: <AHCI channel> at channel 0 on ahci1
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: ahcich5: <AHCI channel> at channel 1 on ahci1
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: ahcich8: <AHCI channel> at channel 4 on ahci1
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: ahcich9: <AHCI channel> at channel 5 on ahci1
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: pcib9: <ACPI PCI-PCI bridge> at device 3.1 on pci0
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: pci9: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib9
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: ada0 at ahcich0 bus 0 scbus1 target 0 lun 0
Nov 29 11:55:21 sherman kernel: ada1 at ahcich1 bus 0 scbus2 target 0 lun 0
```
I want to separate the hardware provisioning (and data paths) for the mirrors as far as possible.  So, I'm trying to figure out if there is any redundancy in the SATA ports.

My knowledge of PC architecture is not good enough to understand if it's possible to get ada0 and ada1 truly on redundant controllers.  Thinking I should see if I can move the second connector to ahcich4 (or anything on ahci1).

I'd appreciate any clarification.


----------

